# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  My Tank's whatever inhabitants - Learning from AQUASAUR -

## mukyo

Hi all,

Been learning from AQUASAUR's photography guide.
These are pics taken today.

My 6days snail babies.

DSC04461 by mukyo, on Flickr

And here is mom or dad or mom or ...

DSC04467 by mukyo, on Flickr

L183 pleco, my fave, this guy is less shy than my L129s

DSC04479_wb by mukyo, on Flickr

SAE only... lol i dont have pretty fishies like AQUASAUR

DSC04465 by mukyo, on Flickr

posing as if Tetra's hahaha

DSC04468 by mukyo, on Flickr

Thanks to AQUASAUR for being an inspiration.  :Smile:

----------


## lighter

Very good close up shots, what snail is that in the first picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mukyo

Thanks... its from the 2nd one. A colombian ramshorn. 
Before I thought it was sae eggs. Hahaha

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## wongce

Nice shots...whats your camera setup??

----------


## mukyo

I take like this for that pics. I think this is basic minimum setup.
Will try something different some other time


TurtleTankv5.1 by mukyo, on Flickr
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the compliment, buddy! That is pretty good series shots!
My favorite is the first one! Keep the good work!

----------


## mukyo

Yosshhh... i will setup a better studio after i moved house. Now really tight hehehe.
Thanks all

----------


## Gambusia

Very nice pictures! U have one of ur whole tank? I have a RES set up also but not as elaborate as yours haha, very clever incorporation of Lego I must say hahaha

----------


## mukyo

Thanks bro.
Havent re setup my res tank since bedbug war incident that killed lots of my inhabitants. Waiting to stabilize first meanwhile my res is in a daily wc box  :Smile: 

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## Gambusia

Oh dear, sorry to hear. Do share some pics when u do so  :Smile:

----------

